# BSOD due to bcmw15.sys



## AZGuy113 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is where to post this. I have a Pentium 4 CPU 3.2GHz with 768 MB of RAM (I know, in need of upgrade). I recently got internet again and I am having trouble with the whole BSOD thing. I am using a Linksys WMP11 v2.7 card with driver version 3.8.28.0. The error on the BSOD is driver irql not less or equal. STOP: 0x000000D1 (0x00000004, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0xF724D0EB). bcm15.sys - Address F724D0EB base at F7248000, DateStamp 3e4ac9c3. I have searched over the internet and found that it is a driver or ram problem on many forums. Under device manager I've tried updating the driver and it says it is the latest. I've tried using an earlier driver. I've tried turning off windows zero config. I've tried moving the card to another slot. I've tried running memtest86+ and haven't gotten any errors. I've tried switching the ram around and using one stick at a time. I can connect to the network and I have internet, but I keep getting the same BSOD problem. I can't find anything that works. The point at which it happens is random, sometimes when I'm just surfing, or doing something bandwidth heavy or just browsing my computer. I uninstall the card and it stops. I can't think of anything other than I might need a new wireless card or I might need more RAM. Sorry if this is a double post, used the search and didn't find anything related. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Do you have onboard/integrated LAN that may be Enabled in BIOS and Conflicting with the Linksys Card?

Have you browsed the Broadcom Support? (bcm15.sys is a Broadcom file)
http://www.broadcom.com/support/

Have you browsed the Linksys Tech Support?
http://www-uk.linksys.com/servlet/S...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=4084728625B04


----------



## AZGuy113 (Jul 29, 2008)

Changed driver and after nearly 2 hours of no BSOD got same problem with WMP11v27.sys. Got it from Linksys site. Disabled onboard LAN in BIOS and still happens. Sorry took so long to reply. Was enjoying the 2 hours of no problem.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, what motherboard are you using?

Have you installed all the necessary Networking Components available through Add/Remove Programs > Add/Remove Windows Components?
Have you uninstalled any drivers that may have been loaded for your Onboard LAN from Add/Remove Programs?
Did you use the Network Setup Wizard?


----------

